

Preview test pages in multiple browsers within Visual Website Optimizer - sparshgupta
http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/split-testing-blog/multiple-browsers-preview/

======
sahilkakkar
great feature guys.. keep it up.

~~~
sparshgupta
Thanks Sahil.

